# "Bad Halloween Candy" ROTFL



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

thats so funny


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL Snick-a-loaf


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I enjoyed that!


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

I 2 bowls of candy for the ToT's . One with good candy and one for the teens and lack of costumes.. I love the brown taffy for them


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Had to laugh..as I was watching I was eating one of those candies in the orange & black wrapper. Had a feeling he would mention those. I didn't like them as a kid. My mom would eat them & I would be like..Yuck!! Now I like them. I also bought some of those wax bottles for my treats this year lol.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wax lips..LOL..was thinking of those the other day


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaah I always thought the same thing about "fun size." I was always like how is this fun? haha a big one is fun! I never thought of the snickaloaf though. haha


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

I totally want a Snickaloaf!!


----------

